# external usb hard disk: dmesg loop and not recogn.ed by udev

## gionnico

I've got a 160GB hard drive.

And as soon as I plug the usb cable (it also automatically powers-on) that's dmesg flood:

```

Jan 24 20:05:32 hostname usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 16

Jan 24 20:05:32 hostname usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 24 20:05:32 hostname scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan 24 20:05:32 hostname usb-storage: device found at 16

Jan 24 20:05:32 hostname usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HDS72251 6VLAT20          V34O PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] 321672961 512-byte hardware sectors: (164 GB/153 GiB)

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] 321672961 512-byte hardware sectors: (164 GB/153 GiB)

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sda: sda1 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:37 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

[...]

Then I unplug the usb cable

[...]

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : 0x0 [current] 

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 16

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname __ratelimit: 165 callbacks suppressed

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 33

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 34

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 35

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 36

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 37

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 38

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 39

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 40

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672952

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672952

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672952

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672896

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 321672960

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Jan 24 20:05:39 hostname end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 32

hostname ~ #

```

And /dev/sda doesn't even get created by udev.

I've also tried a totally different hub (and different controller): one was 2.0 and the other 1.1 .. same results.

PS: I have tried different drives (I have a 500GB one) and it works.

pps: i attach a lsusb

```

# lsusb -d 059b:0177 -v

Bus 001 Device 020: ID 059b:0177 Iomega Corp. Hi-Speed USB-to-IDE Bridge Controller

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x059b Iomega Corp.

  idProduct          0x0177 Hi-Speed USB-to-IDE Bridge Controller

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           1 IOMEGA

  iProduct                2 Desktop Hard Drive

```

----------

## brackenhill_mob

I have exactly the same problem  :Sad: 

It only started when I upgraded the kernel to Gentoo sources 2.6.27 - the 2.6.26 kernel works just fine.

All help/ideas gratefully received as the external drive is my backup device!!!

----------

## kilua

This problem seems to be the same as Bug 250789, that is reported as fixed but, the fix seems to be device dependent so, perhaps, you should repot on your particular device to see it fixed.

----------

